
Israeli Court Enforces for the First Time a Creative Commons License - zoowar
http://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/node/6589
======
yuvadam
Actually, I'm not even sure CC was the basis for this ruling, but rather
Israeli copyright law.

The main issue in this case was the dispute whether 15 images used illegally
count for one violation of Israeli copyright law, or 15 - one per each image
used.

In this case, plaintiffs were awarded damages for 15 violations of the Israeli
copyright law, in accordance with Israeli copyright law, which apparently
makes it very clear that each publication is to be seen as a separate work of
art.

